# Predator vs a Na'vi (Avatar)



## Bart (Feb 5, 2010)

*Location:* Pandora.
*Starting Distance:* 20m.
*Restriction:* N/A.
*Information:* 1 Predator vs 1 Na'vi.
*Scenario:* Predator wants to take over, the Na'vi wants to stop him.
*State:* Both wish to test their power, with intent to kill.

I think a Na'vi would win. 

The Na'vi could literaly pull the Predator's arms out of his sockets if it got a hold of him. A Predator it about 8ft while a Na'vi is 10ft tall. The Na'vi's bones are metallically structured that heal themself and which makes them virtually unbreakable and lets not forget that a Na'vi can go toe-to-toe with a giant mech.

This doesn't mean that a Predator couldnt kill a Na'vi. A plasma blast or a Shuriken could do the job, but then again one arrow from a Na'vi would also do in a Predator, as they're dipped in neurotoxin and the size of spears, so its hardly onesided.

Who do you think'll win?


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 5, 2010)

Predator chokes to death on Pandora.

...

Is this a joke? Even if the Naavi manages to kill the Predator, he just nukes him.


----------



## Bart (Feb 5, 2010)

It's been shown that the Predators need to use their mask to breath normally on Earth, so I'd say with it he may be able to breathe on Pandora, but even without it they didn't die instantly on Earth, and if Dutch can escape the nuke then a Na'vi can.


----------



## enzymeii (Feb 5, 2010)

Depends on Predator's equipment.  H2H, the Na'Vi stomps, with standard weapons, Predator stomps.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

Predator is superhuman in every way, I think it could possibly trade a couple blows with a Na'vi--not saying it'd win, just saying it wouldn't be completley outclassed.

That said, the Predator can still turn nearly invisible, has awesome weaponry (in comparison), and is a master hunter. He'd slaughter them, easy.

As for breathing he has his mask, gimme a break.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Feb 5, 2010)

Given the fight with Dutch in Predator, the Predators appear significantly weaker than Na'vi. 

In h2h, I give it to the Na'vi 4/5 times.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 5, 2010)

uh, the hell are you guys thinkin? Predator stomps the Na'vi. Na'vi are only a bit taller, Predators are still stronger, faster and far more capable hunters. Also the only Na'vi that went against the guy in the Mech (which is not all that impressive) was the main char who has freakin military training, and we know how Jarheads fared against a Predator....they Didn't. They died by the score. Also, as we saw, Na'vi die quite easily when shot with bullets. Predators don't. Preds also heal faster than humans do.

Also, you think Na'vi arrows and spears are enough? Preds throw their combisticks with enough force to completely impale a person, send them flying across more than 10ft and nail them to a wall. Na'vi are big but don't have the raw strength a Predator does, which at base is calc'd around class 5.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 5, 2010)

Dammit Raigen, I ALMOST had a plan to back Predator.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2010)

Bartallen2 said:


> It's been shown that the Predators need to use their mask to breath normally on Earth, so I'd say with it he may be able to breathe on Pandora, but even without it they didn't die instantly on Earth, and if Dutch can escape the nuke then a Na'vi can.



Why would a Na'vi escape the selfdestruct?

It's not like he has the foggiest idea what a timed explosive even is.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 5, 2010)

Assistance is not needed. No random fail Na'vi is going to win against a Blooded Yautja. It just becomes yet another trophy.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 5, 2010)

remembers the lasers that have in their back well the predator wont even have to move


----------



## Raigen (Feb 5, 2010)

Plasmacaster. It can auto-target anything that moves via heat or motion. Preds won't even use it, nor have to. Burners are like smaller hand-held versions of the plasmacaster, their equivalent of a handgun. Then the speargun which can fire telescopic arrows are high velocity, enough to completely remove a persons head from their shoulders and nail it to a wall, and doesn't create any kind of phenomena that would allow it to be traced.

Netgun, the thing that binds you in ever-tightening mesh until your torn into kibbles'n bits. Smartdisc, like a boomerang, only it can target you and cut through you as easily as butter. Some even vibrate at subsonic frequencies for excessive cutting power and other special ones act as molecular chainsaws and when jammed inside you can liquidate your innards.


----------



## enzymeii (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't think anyone's arguing that the Na'Vi has any chance against Pred's weaponry.  I was saying that in straight H2H or with even weaponry (say a dagger and spear each) the Na'Vi comes out on top due to greater size and agility.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Given the fight with Dutch in Predator, the Predators appear significantly weaker than Na'vi.
> 
> In h2h, I give it to the Na'vi 4/5 times.


 Predator 1 was the weakest of all Predators and had the worst showings. Predator 2 was able to tank bullets, AVP was able to tear apart Xenomorphs with his hand claws, and AVP 2 had the best showings of all with its weaponry and rooftop fight.

Strength-wise, Na'vi might have a slight edge, but Predator is better at h2h combat, better weapons, more durability, and cooler. Coolness factor is important, don't even think it isn't.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 5, 2010)

Wait... People are basing their arguements off of what the AVP commentary described as children? Because that's exactly what the first 2 Predators we saw were. The 3 in AVP where taking their manhood test. That's right, Xenomorphs are hunted to prove adulthood. Do you think it stops there? Really?


----------



## Bart (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree that a Pred wins long range or hand to hand, but, didn't a Predator get his ass completely handed to him by an LA cop?

In the new Predators script it said that a Katana can cut through the wrist blades, so they can't be that strong, can they?

There's is also the advantage of the Na'vi being on Pandora.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 5, 2010)

PIS dude. And there's no way a Na'vi could win a strength contest. They don't have the showings. The Un-Blooded in AVP were smashing through solid stone pillars effortlessly. Not to mention Scar's Spider-Man leap at the Queen where he jams his combstick through the bitches crown. Or look at Wolf manhandling two Xenomorphs, one in each hand, and towards the end goes HTH with the PredAlien who's more than twice his size.


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh well, it's hard but i'd say a Na'vi because they're massive and strong creatures.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 5, 2010)

Bartallen2 said:


> didn't a Predator get his ass completely handed to him by an LA cop?


That Predator is considered a child. Didn't you read my post?



> In the new Predators script it said that a Katana can cut through the wrist blades, so they can't be that strong, can they?


Lol no. All their weapons were made of a super alloy in Preadtor 2 far beyond anything we had. No one is going to buy that BS.


----------



## Bart (Feb 5, 2010)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> That Predator is considered a child. Didn't you read my post?



Yeah, but it still had some impressive feats, like slicing a guy in half with it's chakram etc. 



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Lol no. All their weapons were made of a super alloy in Preadtor 2 far beyond anything we had. No one is going to buy that BS.



It's in the script for Predators though, and it'll be out in July.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 5, 2010)

Bartallen2 said:


> Yeah, but it still had some impressive feats, like slicing a guy in half with it's chakram etc.


But it's still using the bottom of the ladder as a measuring stick which doesn't really work. The adolescent Predators were knocking Xenomorphs through walls. 




> It's in the script for Predators though, and it'll be out in July.


And it shall be called bullshit. Their weapons are supposed to be stronger than steel. This is nothing but  retardation.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 5, 2010)

Script = Nothing. And there's no evidence of something that lame coming close to the strength and durability of the predators weapons. They tried this junk in novels and comics. Human weapons are crap next to Preds melee weapon. They cut through even the diamond-hard tails of the Xenomorphs.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 5, 2010)

Hand 2 hand end in a tie, when the Na'Vi kills the Pred and then gets a nuke in the face as a result.

With standard weaponry, The Preadtor goes invisible and slits the Na'Vi's throat...


----------



## edmolicious (Feb 5, 2010)

I think that a fully mature Yautja would win hand to hand with a Na'vi, I'm not saying the Na'vi aren't strong or capable, but even a predator without any weapon's should be able to handle a Na'vi, and remember a guy named Bruce Li? Size isn't everything. It's how you use your body, and the strength you have against your opponent.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 5, 2010)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Given the fight with Dutch in Predator, the Predators appear significantly weaker than Na'vi.
> 
> In h2h, I give it to the Na'vi 4/5 times.



if predator EU is canon

then any experienced solo hunter..or veteran

or god forbid ancient...

will roflstomp..unarmed..

if not is canon

then preds loose

but i think eu is canon


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Feb 5, 2010)

^I've read some of the EU. A woman beats a predator in combat in like, two novels. And she takes all sorts of degrading slaps and punches from an Elder without being seriously injured. And in one specific scene, when they're hunting Xenomorphs, one of the dumber Predators looses its grip on a leesh holding down a queen and the chick comes in and helps out.



Raigen said:


> uh, the hell are you guys thinkin? Predator stomps the Na'vi. Na'vi are only a bit taller,


At best, Preds come of up the Na'vi's chest.



> Predators are still stronger, faster and far more capable hunters.


Prove it. Preds aren't that great in strength. Dutch was surviving their punches. And the guy in the 2nd movie beat on in h2h.



> Also the only Na'vi that went against the guy in the Mech (which is not all that impressive)


A mech stated to amplify the controller's strength by 15x. The mech stated to be able to punch through tree trunks. A mech that can hold up a several ton Thanator with one hand. "Not that impressive" LOL.



> was the main char who has freakin military training, and we know how Jarheads fared against a Predator....they Didn't.


Only because the Marines had no strength in comparison. Predators fight like children on a playground. Doing charging tackles at xenomorphs that end...in the Xenomorphs stomping the Pred.

As for the "main character had military training", so what? He was in a freshly grown Na'vi body, which given all his panting around the other Na'vi, clearly isn't as conditioned. And given how he can wrestle down a giant bird/dragon, and Ney'tiri can push off the several ton Thanator with just her upper body strength, you're going to have to convince me that that Jake is a special case.


> Also, as we saw, Na'vi die quite easily when shot with bullets.


Tsu'tey, the main chieftan Na'vi guy, was shot out of the bomber from hundreds of meters up, fell to the forest floor, and survived.


> Also, you think Na'vi arrows and spears are enough? Preds throw their combisticks with enough force to completely impale a person, send them flying across more than 10ft and nail them to a wall.


Big whoop. Na'vi arrows are as big as the combisticks. And 10 meters? I don't remember that. Which movie?



> Na'vi are big but don't have the raw strength a Predator does, which at base is calc'd around class 5.


I'd like to see these calcs.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 5, 2010)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> ^I've read some of the EU. A woman beats a predator in combat in like, two novels. And she takes all sorts of degrading slaps and punches from an Elder without being seriously injured. And in one specific scene, when they're hunting Xenomorphs, one of the dumber Predators looses its grip on a leesh holding down a queen and the chick comes in and helps out.



oh that japanese chick? yeah i think that elder ends up revealing that it had a fetish for her..so the beat downs might be..masturbatory jobbing 

and then we have Ancient predators personally killing a thousand xenos in one book with nothing but a personal force field to protect against acid and its bare hands

Scarface from concrete jungle killing gigantic t rex sized bugs..and displaying near spiderman level strength and what not

the bad asses are bad ass

of course you also have absolutely retarded cross overs with Yautja galactus...and other retarded shit like that 

which thank god aren't canon


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 5, 2010)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Prove it. Preds aren't that great in strength. Dutch was surviving their punches. And the guy in the 2nd movie beat on in h2h.


I don't know why you insist on using the child Predators as a compairison. It's really disingenuous. Clearly neither of them would be able to take blows from the AVP 1 Predators which were only teenagers.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 5, 2010)

That japanese chick is Machiko Noguchi, aka Dahdtoudi (Small Knife),a name given to her by Dachande (Broken Tusk), one of the most respected and badass Pred, ever. She was marked by him as a Blooded Warrior just before his death and she spent the next year or so training mercilessly with his Clan mates, becoming faster and stronger than a normal human. In fact, when she first met back up with humans in AVP: War, they thought she was a combat synthetic due to her physical abilities and speed (meaning super-human).

And btw, the Yautja designated to hold the line on the Queen lost his grip because he was being stupid, and a freakin Queen is effing massive and stronger than any of them, which was why it took so many just to restrain it. Machiko grabbed the line and steeled herself long enough for the rest to take hold and bring down the Queen for capture, and she was still punished for leaving her assigned post. They'd rather have all died than be saved by an Ooman (soft meat) who disobeyed orders.

Machiko can be classified as a low-metahuman class character with martial arts skills and combat abilities learned both by the Company and as taught by the Yautja, which makes her ferociously strong. By Hunter's Planet she was a touch older, but stronger and even more skilled.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 5, 2010)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I don't know why you insist on using the child Predators as a compairison. It's really disingenuous. Clearly neither of them would be able to take blows from the AVP 1 Predators which were only teenagers.



Arndold and danny glover also have cosmic level character shields

especially if danny creeks his neck or says " I'm too old for this shit"

it really didn't matter who those two fought..they'd of pwned anything


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Feb 5, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and then we have Ancient predators personally killing a thousand xenos in one book with nothing but a personal force field to protect against acid and its bare hands


I don't like how Xenomorphs are presented in the books. Too much pred wank. Seven or so predators with plasma casters fighting of a horizon full of xeno's on flat terrain? Bull. Also, the xenomorphs are described to be like the xenomorphs from movies 1,2 and 4. As in, the Human variants. Xenomorphs, as evidenced by in two separate films, gain the traits of their host species. Dog xenos are smaller, more agile runners. Predaliens are stronger and more durable. But the books, ever xeno is a human xeno. 




Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I don't know why you insist on using the child Predators as a compairison. It's really disingenuous. Clearly neither of them would be able to take blows from the AVP 1 Predators which were only teenagers.


Perhaps you can provide evidence that this "child Predator" are significantly weaker than adults. In fact, how do you know they're children? Who's definition of a child are we going by here?

Yeah, I want some evidence on what an adult predator can do. 'Cuz it appears everything in the movies are nothing but adolescent teens. Why debate any other Predator?



Raigen said:


> That japanese chick is Machiko Noguchi, aka Dahdtoudi (Small Knife),a name given to her by Dachande (Broken Tusk), one of the most respected and badass Pred, ever. She was marked by him as a Blooded Warrior just before his death and she spent the next year or so training mercilessly with his Clan mates, becoming faster and stronger than a normal human. In fact, when she first met back up with humans in AVP: War, they thought she was a combat synthetic due to her physical abilities and speed (meaning super-human).


Meaning jack really. Having a tougher training regimen doesn't make you super human. She's just olympic level, and that's it. There we go, Preds are a bit above Olympic level athletes. Humans thinking she's a synth either hints at their own sluggishness or simply hyperbole.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 5, 2010)

just for reference, the predators are only roughly around 7 feet tall, plus or minus a few inches. Navi are around 9-10 feet tall.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 5, 2010)

She's not olympic level. We have Preds who move and get ahead of speeding sports cars easily. Your knowledge of Predators is insignificant. Even weaker ones like the City Hunter in Pred2 tanked shotgun blasts to the gut at close range. Stronger ones, such as Alpha Males, like Stone Heart, can create shockwaves by striking the ground with their fists.

Also, restraining a Queen is not something an olympic athlete can ever hope to manage. Arnold is about as peak human as you could get and he was getting bitchslapped by the Jungle hunter, whose main expertise was in ranged combat with its plasmacaster as that was one of its very few weapons. It never had nor used the combistick nor smartdisc, nor many of the other Hunting weapons typically carried by other Yautja.

Unblooded Youngsters are typically strong because they're young. But you get someone whose actually trained and built themselves up, like a Veteran, ie Scarface, and they're just frightening. He's class 10+ in terms of strength. Ripping into mechs, breaking and lifting sealed blast doors and the like, and even taking on and defeated a cyber-enhanced Stone Heart.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 5, 2010)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Perhaps you can provide evidence that this "child Predator" are significantly weaker than adults.


Showings say they are. Adolecent Predator > child Predator seeing as one of the adolecents actually pulled a fucking Queen.



> In fact, how do you know they're children?


It was on the AVP commentary which I can't find on youtube. The question was _If these Predators are teenagers what does that make the ones in the first 2 movies? They'd be like kids just starting out_ or something like that.



> Who's definition of a child are we going by here?


Theirs obviously.



> Yeah, I want some evidence on what an adult predator can do.


AVP 2, that was an adult.



> 'Cuz it appears everything in the movies are nothing but adolescent teens. Why debate any other Predator?


Why assume the Na'vi are going to be a test for the adolescent Predators and not a challange for the adults?




> There we go, Preds are a bit above Olympic level athletes.


Lol no. The main Predator in AVP pulled the Queen and jumped higher than she was tall doing a twist in mid air.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 5, 2010)

Like I said, Spider-Man leap. It was a test to become Blooded which would mean they can be given permission to hunt on their own, without supervision or anyone butting in on their hunt and stealing their kills. Not all Youngsters survive the training, much less the scouting missions, Queen hunts, or trials. To even make it that far is significant. Pride and arrogance is the usual downfall of the younger ones, not thinking they can lose, which is what allows Xeno's to sneak up and rip into them. A skilled Yautja won't be caught like that and can move without making even the slightest sound, even in full gear.

Btw, it was nice seeing the Pred in Pred2 stand there and get hit by lightning and have it not even affect him.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=505Lre-DjSk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bart (Feb 6, 2010)

Predator 2 was still strong, but yet was able to tank bullets as Crazy said.

Harrigan pwned him every step of the way, who got shot up so bad that it caused him to retreat? Who got their arm sliced off and got killed with his own weapon? Oh yeah that’s right the Predator did. Who stood tall and said "Ok, who's next?" Harrigan did. The Predator got pwned deal with it. A navi would tear a predator apart in seconds. 

There are how they rank:

Clan Leader (from 2), Clan Leader (from AVP): Their names say it all.
Predator 1: Highly experienced, needed the fewest weapons.
Predator 2: Slightly less experienced than first, needed a larger arsenal.
Scar, Celtic, Chopper: essentially teenagers hoping to earn a place in the clan.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 6, 2010)

Harrigan knew he was absolutely fucked up the ass. You ignore the fact the Pred ripped down all those government agents who tried to freeze him and who not that long before ripped through a subway car full of armed passengers and gang member, had his stealth made useless by radioactive dust in the meat house, and only got shot in an un-armored area by Harrigan because it was distracted with killing Gary Busey. And then he still gets the fuck up, smacks Harrigan around, and only by fluke of PIS gets hand cut off and drops several stories before smashing through the wall of another building.

Your ignorance is astounding. Na'vi were getting shredded by gunfire. A group of Na'vi were getting killed by a unit of marines. One Pred is enough to take out dozens of people by itself. Na'vi being taller does not make them stronger. Also, just because the Jungle Hunter didn't have as many weapons did not make him the most experienced. It only meant those were the tools he decided for himself to take in an area where Ooman weren't exactly that large of a threat. The City Hunter was in a larger area with thousands of people and threats around every corner, between street gangs armed with machine guns and grenade launchers to government agencies. You forget one of the 1st things he did was completely annihilate a whole faction of the Scorpion gang, who were all armed with heavy weapons rather easily.

You have no ability to argue here.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL @ your comments. Raigen, do you have such an inferiority complex that in any debate you say other's knowledge is insignificant or lack there of as astounding? LOL.



Raigen said:


> She's not olympic level. We have Preds who move and get ahead of speeding sports cars easily.


When?


> Even weaker ones like the City Hunter in Pred2 tanked shotgun blasts to the gut at close range. Stronger ones, such as Alpha Males, like Stone Heart, can create shockwaves by striking the ground with their fists.


Are you seriosly appealing to Concrete Jungle game mechanics as canon? The thing is an alternate universe to begin with. There's no way you can say that CJ would eventually turn into the colonial marines and Alien Ressurection.

And if a woman can pull a queen then queens have terrible balance.



> Ripping into mechs, breaking and lifting sealed blast doors and the like, and even taking on and defeated a cyber-enhanced Stone Heart.



Again, going by concrete jungle as canon. Concrete Jungle is to Predator as Kung Fu Hustle is to real life. At the very least, give me cutscene or give me death. I could probably find a shitload of game feats in the Avatar game, but I'm not. That's just what butthurt ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) do when they have nothing else to go by.



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Showings say they are. Adolecent Predator > child Predator seeing as one of the adolecents actually pulled a fucking Queen.


Okay.



> It was on the AVP commentary which I can't find on youtube. The question was _If these Predators are teenagers what does that make the ones in the first 2 movies? They'd be like kids just starting out_ or something like that.


So an off the cuff comment during a commentary is what you follow a canon? Who said it? Does he/she work for 20th Century Fox? Which part of the film did he say it in, I'll watch it on my copy of AvP.



> Theirs obviously.


Some actor making a comment or the Yautja's? If so, what's the Yautja definition of a child.


> AVP 2, that was an adult.


Never saw it. Looked too much like a cheesy horror film. Any feats?



> Why assume the Na'vi are going to be a test for the adolescent Predators and not a challange for the adults?


Why make assumptions on adult Predator's strength? We're almost in the realm of fanon.



> Lol no. The main Predator in AVP pulled the Queen and jumped higher than she was tall doing a twist in mid air.


So good leg strength. And really, given the shape of a queen, pulling one wouldn't be hard to upset its center of gravity. A peak human did it in the novels.


----------



## Bart (Feb 6, 2010)

Harrigan was still clever enough to sense that the Predator was setting a trap for him and the fact is that he killed the Pred using its own smart disc. I admit i was wrong to suggest that a Na'vi would tear it apart in seconds, but I still think it'll have a chance, but I'm not taking away the fact that the Predator is incredibly strong in h2h and long-range nonetheless.


----------



## superchimp (Feb 6, 2010)

In AVP, the Predators use Earth for their rituals and every 100 years, they drop 3 teenage predators off at a pyramid and they have to fight for their survival. If they survive the battle against the aliens, they earn their ?warrior status?. A learner's first successful Alien hunt is completed with the marking of his forehead with the acidic blood of his kill.


Thats everything about how the blooding ritual works.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Agi7ycIMCng[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously, you know nothing of Preds. Even a single one on a ritual quest is better than your average Na'vi by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 6, 2010)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> So an off the cuff comment during a commentary is what you follow a canon? Who said it? Does he/she work for 20th Century Fox? Which part of the film did he say it in, I'll watch it on my copy of AvP.


It was the director shortly after the whole backstory thing. The Enemy of My Enemy is the name of the scene.



> If so, what's the Yautja definition of a child.


I would guess primative Earth tribe judging by the movies.



> Never saw it. Looked too much like a cheesy horror film. Any feats?


Jumped through the roof of a building, granted this was only 1 story. Grabed Xenos by the throat and tossed them around. Fell several stories getting impaled in rebar and proceeded to get up and kill some Xenos before healing. 



> Why make assumptions on adult Predator's strength? We're almost in the realm of fanon.


Because the older ones have better feats than the younger ones.


----------



## Bart (Feb 11, 2010)

Raigen said:


> Seriously, you know nothing of Preds. Even a single one on a ritual quest is better than your average Na'vi by leaps and bounds.



Still their nothing like Black Super Preds, which is what gives a Na'vi a good chance against normal ones.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 11, 2010)

You mean that giant panther-like creature? Yeah, that dies too. Na'vi run from that thing. A Yautja would kill it without hesitation. Your continued lack of understanding of their strength and abilities is appalling.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 11, 2010)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> I don't like how Xenomorphs are presented in the books. Too much pred wank. Seven or so predators with plasma casters fighting of a horizon full of xeno's on flat terrain? Bull. Also, the xenomorphs are described to be like the xenomorphs from movies 1,2 and 4. As in, the Human variants. Xenomorphs, as evidenced by in two separate films, gain the traits of their host species. Dog xenos are smaller, more agile runners. Predaliens are stronger and more durable. But the books, ever xeno is a human xeno.



True the xenos get a little ganked but then we have concrete jungle and other showings

that have both the preds and Xenos a bit more shall we say monstrous?

also in all fairness the movie humans that beat them down

Danny Glover and Arnold have some of the strongest jobber auras I have ever seen if they were put against the hulk in a movie some how no matter how retarded and wrong they'd win

just cause Danny jobbed to a puppet people forget but pred 1-2 had 80s/90's jobberism to it


----------



## Raigen (Feb 11, 2010)

Commando, Last Action Hero, and even older movies like Conan. Arnold has a massive jobber aura in his old films, and even tanked a lot as the Terminator in the 1st movie and survived everything thrown at him by the T-1000 in the 2nd movie, never mind a plasma shot to the chest from the T-X in the 3rd movie. He gets put against more advanced models and still wins. His jobber aura is crazy. Most of the time a Pred gets killed by a human in the novels it's by accident. 

John Schaeffer, Dutch's brother, accidentally knocked one over a ledge while trying to escape with his life and it fell on its back. There just happened to be a log down there with a broken branch that just happened to puncture the pred between its armor plates in just the right way to kill it. Otherwise it woulda gotten up and killed his ass, and he knows it. And then ran like hell as he noticed more Preds showing up. The one he took out was just a young'in and the one who jammed a tracker in his neck was just watching everything.


----------

